
From F to DOT: Type Soundness Proofs with Definitional Interpreters - virtualwhys
http://arxiv.org/abs/1510.05216
======
jedharris
A formal type system that works for Scala.

More generally, shifting from term rewriting to operational semantics (i.e.
proving interpreters correct) seems like a big improvement. Instead of working
in a completely different semantic domain, we work in one closely allied to
our implementations.

------
virtualwhys
Paper is here[1]

[1] [http://arxiv.org/pdf/1510.05216v1](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1510.05216v1)

